# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Creating DB2 DDL script into sql server?.

## ravi

what is the easiest way (if there is a way) to get the sql scripts (create table) of tables in an existing db2 database. This database runs on a Db2 v 6.x Server. I access it via client connection (I can access the server too). What tool can I use and how can I get the SQL server  scripts?

----------


## Anbu

Can you give more detail about the   client and server which you are using?

If it is mainframe, you can use DB2ADMIN command for getting the DDLs.

----------

